# Mieć parcie na szkło, parcie do języków



## Baltic Sea

Witam serdecznie wszystkich!

Chciałbym zapytać czy "mieć parcie na szkło" można przetłumaczyć na angielski jako "to be heavily/stronly attracted to a camera".

Na przykład:

Ten pies ma parcie na szkło =? This dog is heavily/strongly attracted to a camera.

Mój kolega z pracy ma parcie do języków =? My workmate is heavily/strongly attracted to languages/very interested in languages.

Dziękuję. Zdania sam wymyśliłem.


----------



## Stardusd

I know a more appropriate word for this use:
_THIS DOG IS ADDICTED TO  CAMERAS 
MY WORKMATE IS ADDICTED TO LANGUAGES/IDIOMS

Pierwszy raz widzę ten wyraz -PARCIE-
_


----------



## LilianaB

Is _parcie na _a common expression in Polish with the meaning you indicted? I am just wondering. I know only _parcie na _in different contexts: _Parcie na Wschód _in a historical context, and _parcie _related to the need to go to the bathroom.


----------



## dreamlike

Witaj, Baltic  



			
				Baltic Sea said:
			
		

> Mój kolega z pracy ma parcie do języków



 I would have no difficulty understanding what you meant by saying this, but I would never say it myself. I don't think I have ever heard anyone use "parcie" in sentences other than* Parcie na szkło*, which is a common and somewhat humorous expression).

*Ten pies ma parcie na szkło* -_ This dog loves the camera. This dog loves the spotlight. _(why a dog, of all creatures? )


----------



## Baltic Sea

Dziękuje bardzo wszystkim użytkownikom.


----------



## dreamlike

As far as "parcie na szkło" goes, I have just come across two expressions that might come in handy:

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_difference_between_a_camera_hog_and_a_camera_ham


----------



## LilianaB

Is that expression considered slang? The Polish one.


----------



## dreamlike

I can only speak for myself, but I don't consider it to be slang. It's widely used, and it's readily understandable to most people.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you. It must be relatively new, no?


----------



## kknd

i'd say that is a slang; not a slur or something… if somebody would oppose, i'd say it's quite (highly?) informal—it seems it found it's way to general polish about 5 years ago (i think it was jakub wojewódzki who spread it widely), we can safely say that it's relatively new.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I don't consider it to be slang. *It's widely used*, and it's readily understandable to most people.



Never heard before. For me it sounds very slangy.


----------



## dreamlike

And it's no wonder, since you're not living in Poland - I can assure you, it's very common - I hear it every few days in the television (I grew weary of it long ago, it's one of the most worn-out phrases I can think of).


----------



## alg60

parcie na szkło  = lens louse (a person overeager to get into a news photograph or one who seeks undue prominence before a television or motion picture camera)


----------



## jasio

Actually, it is (or at least has been originally) TV journalists' slang  expression - hence it became captured quickly and widely. If it's  somewhat worn-out, perhaps it is because there are so many people in  Poland, who have 'parcie na szkło' nowadays.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Actually, it is (or at least has been originally) TV journalists' slang  expression - hence it became captured quickly and widely. If it's  somewhat worn-out, perhaps it is because there are so many people in  Poland, who have 'parcie na szkło' nowadays.



The word "parcie" gives me mostly associations with childbirth and defecation, so I wouldn't use this slang expression.


----------



## Agiii

"Parcie do języków"? Przecież to zupełnie nie po polsku, gdybym gdzieś to przeczytała sądziłabym, że pisał to obcokrajowiec. Jak dla mnie istnieje wyłącznie "parcie na szkło" a inne parcia to próba zbudowania idiomu na wzór tego jednego, brzmi to dziwnie.


----------



## Thomas1

Słowa "parcie" można używać w wielu kontekstach z różnymi przyimkami. Niezłą próbkę można zobaczyć, na przykład, w Narodowym Korpusie Języka Polskiego. Ograniczanie go nie byłoby dobre.


----------



## Agiii

Thomas1 said:


> Słowa "parcie" można używać w wielu kontekstach z różnymi przyimkami. Niezłą próbkę można zobaczyć, na przykład, w Narodowym Korpusie Języka Polskiego. Ograniczanie go nie byłoby dobre.



Ojej, Thomas, znowu do robisz. Czy Ty naprawdę nie rozumiesz tego co piszę? Nigdzie nie napisałam, że słowa "parcie" można używać tylko w wyrażeniu "parcie na szkło". To bez sensu. Nie odnosisz się zupełnie do tego, co piszę sugerując, że nie mam racji.

Wpisałam "parcie na" do tego Korpusu, który sugerujesz. Wyników tylko 67 - mało. Z tego jak widzę dobre 30-40 procent z tych 67 to wyrażenie "parcie na pęcherz" (i pokrewne takie jak "mocz"), jakieś 10 procent "na szkło" właśnie, jakieś 10 procent w kontekście wojennym - jako próba zdobycia, 10 procent - na sukces. Czyli właściwie tylko te wyrażenia istnieją. Pozostałe 30 procent z tych aż 67 wyników to jakieś oryginalne wytwory ("tym. prawiczkiem może ma parcie [parcie:subst:sg:nom:n] na [narep:acc] to nie. to by").

"Parcie do" pokazuje monstrualną liczbę 14 wyników, z czego ponad połowa to "parcie do przodu", gdzie "do" jest częścią "przodu" a nie "parcia".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Agiii said:


> Ojej, Thomas, znowu do robisz. Czy Ty naprawdę nie rozumiesz tego co piszę? Nigdzie nie napisałam, że słowa "parcie" można używać tylko w wyrażeniu "parcie na szkło". To bez sensu. Nie odnosisz się zupełnie do tego, co piszę sugerując, że nie mam racji.
> 
> Wpisałam "parcie na" do tego Korpusu, który sugerujesz. Wyników tylko 67 - mało. Z tego jak widzę dobre 30-40 procent z tych 67 to wyrażenie "parcie na pęcherz" (i pokrewne takie jak "mocz"), jakieś 10 procent "na szkło" właśnie, jakieś 10 procent w kontekście wojennym - jako próba zdobycia, 10 procent - na sukces. Czyli właściwie tylko te wyrażenia istnieją. Pozostałe 30 procent z tych aż 67 wyników to jakieś oryginalne wytwory ("tym. prawiczkiem może ma parcie [parcie:subst:sg:nom:n] na [narep:acc] to nie. to by").
> 
> "Parcie do" pokazuje monstrualną liczbę 14 wyników, z czego ponad połowa to "parcie do przodu", gdzie "do" jest częścią "przodu" a nie "parcia".



Nie dziwi mnie reakcja Thomasa, napisałaś przecież *"**Jak dla mnie istnieje wyłącznie "parcie na szkło" a inne parcia to próba zbudowania idiomu na wzór tego jednego, brzmi to dziwnie."*
Nie widać tutaj żadnego otwarcia na inne użycie.

Jak już napisałem w #16, dla mnie parcie to: przestarzałe słowo z fizyki (parcie cieczy lub gazu), oraz parcie wykonywane przez osoby: fizjologia (poród, defekacja), polityka (parcie w celu uzyskania jakichś celów politycznych), wojskowość (parcie do przodu w czasie walki), historia (parcie na wschód – Drang nach Osten). 
„Parcie na szkło” to dla mnie potworek językowy, który, mam nadzieję, niedługo zaniknie, jak większość wyrażeń slangowych.


----------



## Polilotte

Agiii said:


> "Parcie do języków"? Przecież to zupełnie nie po polsku, gdybym gdzieś to przeczytała sądziłabym, że pisał to obcokrajowiec. Jak dla mnie istnieje wyłącznie "parcie na szkło" a inne parcia to próba zbudowania idiomu na wzór tego jednego, brzmi to dziwnie.


Użyłabym tego słowa tylko w kontekście nacisku, presji, itp. (fizycznej). Nawet "parcie na szkło" to dziwny twór. Po angielsku to "inclination" (skłonność, ciągota).


----------



## Polilotte

Baltic Sea said:


> Witam serdecznie wszystkich!
> 
> Chciałbym zapytać czy "mieć parcie na szkło" można przetłumaczyć na angielski jako "to be heavily/stronly attracted to a camera".
> 
> Na przykład:
> 
> Ten pies ma parcie na szkło =? This dog is heavily/strongly attracted to a camera.
> 
> Mój kolega z pracy ma parcie do języków =? My workmate is heavily/strongly attracted to languages/very interested in languages.
> 
> Dziękuję. Zdania sam wymyśliłem.


Interested in learning languages/has an inclination towards languages/knack for languages (colloquial); however, a dog would be "attracted to camera"


----------

